# Silver Sands - email address to pay levy



## soon2b6 (Dec 20, 2006)

Does anyone have the email address for paying levies to Silver Sands?

I used to have the email address but am unable to find it. Interesting that none of the written correspondence that comes from them has it anywhere on it (unless I'm just blind). 

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## king1 (Dec 20, 2006)

silversands123@goodtime.co.za  is the last that I have, but sold all my SS weeks some time ago.


----------



## Gary (Dec 23, 2006)

*SilverSands Levy*

Hi, Mark, I'm an owner at SilverSands, and just paid my levy at:
levy2@goodtime.co.za
I find that emailing them credit card info is easiest. Be sure to include the security code on the back of the card.
I wrote to Elaine Nair there, who took care of it promptly; no problem.
Good Luck.


----------



## soon2b6 (Dec 26, 2006)

Gary:

Thanks so much. Once I saw the email address I knew that was the one I was looking for.

Thanks again,

Mark


----------

